# Paint Thickness Gauge (PTG) Measurement Template's (A4)



## TIS EViL

*I came across several car blueprint files the other day. 
Thought these may come in handy. 
I have made some templates for Paint Thickness Gauges (PTG) measurement recording.

I have enlarged the original and set it to A4 size, so hopefully it just needs sending straight to print, I've not had a chance to check.

These are for .....

:devil:Focus RS & Focus ST:devil:

ENJOY!!*

 
*"CLICK IMAGE TO OPEN IN NEW WINDOW"*

:devil:*Subaru WRX & Mitsubushi EVO IX*:devil:

 
*"CLICK IMAGE TO OPEN IN NEW WINDOW"*​
*If anyone has a specific request for a make and model.

I will do my best to help.

Please let me know via this thread with your Email Address and following INFO...

MAKE
MODEL/YEAR
COLOUR
2 DOOR/4 DOOR, SLIDING DOOR(LHS/RHS) ETC...

Eg. [email protected] 
FORD, RS FOCUS 2001, BLUE, 2 DOOR.​*









*File Size: Around 500 kb - 2067 x 2923*​


----------



## minimadgriff

spot on! ill be printing the RS one!


----------



## TIS EViL

*Added Subaru WRX and Mitsubishi EVO IX

If anyone has a specific request for a make and model.

I will do my best to help.

Please let me know via this thread with your Email Address and following INFO...

MAKE
MODEL/YEAR
COLOUR
2 DOOR/4 DOOR, SLIDING DOOR(LHS/RHS) ETC...

Eg.[email protected]
FORD, RS FOCUS 2001, BLUE, 2 DOOR.​*









*File Size: Around 500 kb - 2067 x 2923*​


----------



## g3rey

TIS EViL have you a Porsche, 997 C4S, Black, 2 Door? Thanks in advance


----------



## [SV]

Thank you i will save them all just in case i will need them.


----------



## Jules

Generic templates for Saloon, Coupe, Estate, Hatchback, 4x4 and convertible models would be very helpful - Thanks :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Glasgow_Gio

BMW 1 Series would be cracking....or a Merc A Class.

Cheers


----------



## Robbieben

Another useful site worth looking at is Here, Blueprints for most cars which you can use for PTG readings.


----------



## mouthyman

Jules said:


> Generic templates for Saloon, Coupe, Estate, Hatchback, 4x4 and convertible models would be very helpful - Thanks :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


ill second that please, i could do with some good generic templates.

and if you have any 2000 vectra estates, 2006 Mazda 3 5 door and a mk1 Lexus GS300 4 door/toyota aristo

id appreciate it thanks


----------



## little john

I would apreciate the Vectra hatch back 06 onwards (facelift)
Astra 3 door sport hatch latest one
Astra 5 door latest one
Corsa 3 door latest one


----------



## TIS EViL

Here are the ones I have done so far, I will host these until next weekend before removing images....



g3rey said:


> TIS EViL have you a Porsche, 997 C4S, Black, 2 Door? Thanks in advance


*Done in Charcoal as Black is difficult to see.​*
​


Glasgow_Gio said:


> BMW 1 Series would be cracking....or a Merc A Class.
> 
> Cheers


*Done Both 1 Series(3 Door) and A Class (5 Door)​*
 ​


mouthyman said:


> if you have any 2000 vectra estates, 2006 Mazda 3 5 door and a mk1 Lexus GS300 4 door/toyota aristo
> 
> id appreciate it thanks


*Done Vectra Estate Facelift, Mazda 3 (5 Door) & Lexus GS300 Mk1​*

  ​


little john said:


> I would apreciate the Vectra hatch back 06 onwards (facelift)
> Astra 3 door sport hatch latest one
> Astra 5 door latest one
> Corsa 3 door latest one


*Done Vectra Hatchback, Astra GTC (3 Door/2005), Astra (5 Door/2004), Corsa (3 Door/2006)​*

   ​


----------



## g3rey

TIS EViL said:


> *Done in Charcoal as Black is difficult to see.​*
> ​


Cheers mate, you are right about the colour, if it is not to much trouble can I have a lighter 911 say a light grey so it's clearer to see my writing? Thanks in advance


----------



## skauldy

Would ya mind doin a mk4 3 door golf


----------



## Sam08ST

Mk5 Fiesta Zetec-s? Searched for everywhere ive never found one!


----------



## mouthyman

thats excellent thanks :thumb:


----------



## TIS EViL

*Same as above these will be hosted until the coming weekend then deleted*



g3rey said:


> Cheers mate, you are right about the colour, if it is not to much trouble can I have a lighter 911 say a light grey so it's clearer to see my writing? Thanks in advance


*Here you go g3rey a Grey one for you*






skauldy said:


> Would ya mind doin a mk4 3 door golf


*

Here you go skauldy*






Samzetec-s said:


> Mk5 Fiesta Zetec-s? Searched for everywhere ive never found one!


*
Sorry Samzetec they dont do the Zetec S just a normal Mk5 Fiesta 3 Door*

​


----------



## Sam08ST

Cheers mate


----------



## nmdbase

I was thinking if one of these andtek ones

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Coating-thick...1954947QQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116

I presume that the cheap ones on there are a bit hit and miss?


----------



## jonathanelwell

do you have a 55 plate Clio 182?


----------



## TIS EViL

jonathanelwell said:


> do you have a 55 plate Clio 182? Presumably this are just rough estimates as all cars, even the same model vary in paint thickness?


*Sorry jonathanelwell no Clio 182 just normal 3 door Clio*

​


----------



## Auto Finesse

Thanks for them i will be using the scoobie one tomorrow, ta very much


----------



## TIS EViL

nmdbase said:


> I was thinking if one of these andtek ones
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Coating-thick...1954947QQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116
> 
> *I presume that the cheap ones on there are a bit hit and miss?*


*

Hi nmdbase
www.carwashnwax.com 
Can supply and have a 10% discount available until the end of July*

*Have a look at this link *
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=76795&highlight=paint+thickness+gauge​


----------



## skauldy

Thanks very much Tis


----------



## Filecatcher

Thanks, this should be a sticky!


----------



## mouthyman

where do you get these from TIS EVIL?


----------



## g3rey

These are great - can I also have a mini cooper and a porsche cayenne. I hope they don't take you a long time to produce?


----------



## PaulN

Nice :thumb:

Any Chance of the Landrover Freelander 5 door, BMW Z4 Roadster and the Porsche Boxster 986?

Got the gifs but dont looks anywhere nearly as good as yours.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## N8KOW

Hi Tis.

Red Audi TT Roadster 225bhp 2003.

Thanks


----------



## TIS EViL

g3rey said:


> These are great - can I also have a mini cooper and a porsche cayenne. I hope they don't take you a long time to produce?


*Their you go g3rey and about 20 Minutes each*

 



PaulN said:


> Nice :thumb:
> 
> Any Chance of the Landrover Freelander 5 door, BMW Z4 Roadster and the Porsche Boxster 986?
> 
> Got the gifs but dont looks anywhere nearly as good as yours.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> PaulN


*Their you go PaulN*

  ​


----------



## TIS EViL

N8KOW said:


> Hi Tis.
> 
> Red Audi TT Roadster 225bhp 2003.
> 
> Thanks


*Their you go N8KOW*

​


----------



## gjt880

Hi Tiz

Have you got the new shape Leon FR and Mondeo ST.06 reg

Many thanks


----------



## Chris424

These are fantastic! 
Would you mind doing a Mk5 Fiesta Zetec S and S Reg MR2?


----------



## TIS EViL

gjt880 said:


> Hi Tiz
> 
> Have you got the new shape Leon FR and Mondeo ST.06 reg
> 
> Many thanks


*Sorry M8 only got 2005 Seat Leon and a standard Ford Mondeo*

 ​


----------



## gjt880

Cheers Tiz these will do nicely

Much appreciated

Gary


----------



## TIS EViL

Chris424 said:


> These are fantastic!
> Would you mind doing a Mk5 Fiesta Zetec S and S Reg MR2?


*The Mk5 Zetec S is not avalible only a normal Mk5 as earlier in this thread*

 ​


----------



## Chris424

Thats fantastic! Thank you very much! :thumb:


----------



## mouthyman

do you make these TIS EVIL?

i could really do with something like this for customer cars, these are alot higher quality and better looking than the ones i usually use

and can i please have a 4 door saab 9000 (old one), a new 4 door skoda octavia, a 2000 4 door astra and a Lotus elise please


----------



## TIS EViL

mouthyman said:


> do you make these TIS EVIL?
> 
> i could really do with something like this for customer cars, these are alot higher quality and better looking than the ones i usually use
> 
> and can i please have a 4 door saab 9000 (old one), a new 4 door skoda octavia, a 2000 4 door astra and a Lotus elise please


   



PaulN said:


> Nice :thumb:
> 
> Any Chance of the Landrover Freelander 5 door (OLD Style)
> 
> Got the gifs but dont looks anywhere nearly as good as yours.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> PaulN



​


----------



## mouthyman

thanks :thumb:


----------



## S-X-I

Looking for a 2007 Fiat Panda 100HP, thanks in advance :thumb:


----------



## TIS EViL

S-X-I said:


> Looking for a 2007 Fiat Panda 100HP, thanks in advance :thumb:


*Only have a 4x4 panda (2004) or a normal Panda (2003)*


----------



## hoerml

TIS EVIL, many thanks for the work!

pics on page 2 and 3 are not working, is it possible to fix the links?

would it be possible for you to build images of porsche carrera, boxster, cayman and cayenne?


----------



## darbyweb

Would love a Nissan 350Z is possible please



Thanks



Dean.


----------



## TIS EViL

hoerml said:


> TIS EVIL, many thanks for the work!
> 
> pics on page 2 and 3 are not working, is it possible to fix the links?
> 
> would it be possible for you to build images of porsche carrera, boxster, cayman and cayenne?





> *"I will host these until next weekend before removing images...."*
> See....(http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=960970&postcount=11)​


Carrera, Boxster and Cayenne have been done PM me your Email address and I will forward onto you.

CheeRS
:devil:TIS EViL:devil:​


----------



## TIS EViL

hoerml said:


> TIS EVIL, many thanks for the work!
> 
> pics on page 2 and 3 are not working, is it possible to fix the links?
> 
> would it be possible for you to build images of porsche carrera, boxster, cayman and cayenne?


*Porsche Cayman​*
​


darbyweb said:


> Would love a Nissan 350Z is possible please
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dean.


*Nissan 350Z*

​


----------



## hoerml

very nice, thank you very much!


----------



## TIS EViL

*SpiderSC Hope this is the one you are after​*
​


----------



## Ste T

Vauxhall Astra VXR 07 by any chance?


----------



## TIS EViL

20RSport said:


> Vauxhall Astra VXR 07 by any chance?


*Only have Astra Sport - Opel Astra GTC, 2005*​


----------



## SpiderSC

TIS EViL said:


> *SpiderSC Hope this is the one you are after​*
> ​


thats great many thanks, Simon


----------



## IdealShine

[email protected]

Ford, Escort 1995 - 2000, 3dr & 4 dr

Have you got that mate?


----------



## TIS EViL

Emailed to you Graeme


----------



## DUBBN

Don't suppose you have Bmw e34/m5, E39, E46 ad Fiesta mk3

[email protected]

thanks


----------



## TIS EViL

Email sent to rosssei


----------



## TIS EViL

DUBBN said:


> Don't suppose you have Bmw e34/m5, E39, E46 ad Fiesta mk3
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> thanks


Email Sent DUBBN


----------



## aguycalledmal

MK 2 Focus 4 door if you have this would nice

Thanks in advance


----------



## Nickos

e46 saloon please


----------



## TIS EViL

> Please let me know via this thread with your Email Address and following INFO...
> 
> *MAKE*
> *MODEL/YEAR*
> *COLOUR*
> *2 DOOR/4 DOOR, SLIDING DOOR(LHS/RHS) ETC...*





aguycalledmal said:


> MK 2 Focus 4 door if you have this would nice
> 
> Thanks in advance


*Done M8 need Email Address to send too*​


Stormos said:


> e46 saloon please


*Done M8 need Email Address to send too*​


----------



## TIS EViL

Stormos said:


> e46 saloon please


Sent in Email


----------



## Nickos

total legend! thanks.


----------



## rosssei

thanks chum!


----------



## TIS EViL

Email sent to aguycalledmal


----------



## Jonas

Toyota Rav4 
2007mod
toyota 202 (clear black)
SUV


----------



## giblet

Long shot but

Rover
416 1992
Silver
4 door saloon
[email protected]

tia


----------



## Jonas

Sorry! I forgot my email! But her it comes!

[email protected].

The car was an, Toyota Rav4. Year: 2007. Color: 202 "clear black". SUV:thumb:


----------



## TIS EViL

gib786 said:


> Long shot but
> 
> Rover
> 416 1992
> Silver
> 4 door saloon
> [email protected]
> 
> tia


Sorry M8 don't have the Mk1 only Mk2


----------



## TIS EViL

Jonas said:


> Toyota Rav4
> 2007mod
> toyota 202 (clear black)
> SUV





Jonas said:


> Sorry! I forgot my email! But her it comes!
> 
> [email protected].
> 
> The car was an, Toyota Rav4. Year: 2007. Color: 202 "clear black". SUV:thumb:


Only have 2006 Rav 4 (4 door) sent via Email


----------



## brobbo

hi there mate i would highly appreciate the following template

Ford
2008 Fiesta ST
White
3 Door
email: [email protected]
many thanks


----------



## hallett

hello have you got

2006 Renaultsport Megane 225 F1
Blue
3 Door
E-Mail - [email protected]

thanks in advance


----------



## Tunero

Hello,

If is possible...

1993-2000 Corsa B 
Dark blue
3 Door
E-Mail - [email protected]

2006 Citroen C4
White (if must be in another colour, feel free)
Coupe
E-Mail - [email protected]

2002 BMW M5 E-39
Blue
Sedan
E-Mail - [email protected]

Only if is possible....

Another question, why I see only the pics from first page of the topic?

Thanks!


----------



## cocker92

*request*

hi m8, im looking for two please

vauxhall astra 2008 (new shape or something similair)

and audi a4 estate 2005

my email [email protected]

cheers ****er92


----------



## IdealShine

Hi there

after a 03 reg golf 3dr r32
03 m3 coupe (e46)
and a 07 SLK Merc

[email protected]

Cheers!


----------



## djpotpot

Hi there,

thank you for this very good service :thumb:

Chevrolet Corvette
Corvette C6 Z06 2007
Black

[email protected]

Many Thanks


----------

